
Digital Wallet for Smartphones -  Vollet.in - vijaydogra
http://ratemystartup.com/digital-wallet-for-smartphones-vollet-in/
======
CharlesPal
Very cool startup idea... Hopefully you can get some good user adoption.

Best of luck!

